# [EVDL] Delta-Q charger connections



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

G'day All

I bought a (new) Delta-Q charger for what seems to be a good price - 
US$200 (plus freight) from an Ebay vendor. Model 922-7200, 72V. 
Unfortunately he's an "all sales are final" type and doesn't seem keen to help.

I know that I should be contacting Delta-Q for some of these answers, 
but I'm figuring the knowlege should be both available via this 
discussion list, and beneficial to be shared via the list.

First problem - it has two voltage ratings, one in the printed 
lettering saying 110V, tho other a sticker saying 100 to 240VAC (I 
need 240VAC). The on-line documentation implies that it cannot be 
100V-only, but I'd like to confirm 240AC operation, if anyone can do 
that for me?

Next issue is that it didn't come with an output cable, or any 
instructions. I've been able to get some instructions via the 
internet, so now know how to check which battery type its' programmed 
for, but I haven't been able to find a listing for an output lead, 
which would likely be at least a week away anyway, and the customer 
is keen to get it into service. The conector looks to be a good type, 
but unless I can find an Australian vendor with a mate to it I could 
be in trouble, and still wouldn't know the pinouts anyway.

I'm thinking "the heck with the warranty" and opening it up and 
finding the board connections, putting my own output cable onto it.

Next issue is that the customers' job is a forklift, and there isn't 
a lot of space to mount the charger on the fork, so may not be able 
to install it in accordance with the instructions I've found on-line. 
Is there any issues with mounting it off-board? There will be no need 
for interlock, as the battery will be unplugged from the fork in 
order to plug in the charger.

Thanks in advance

Regards

[Technik] James

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey, I have everything you need, pinout, cable part number and can order
that stuff for you directly.

Its a 120V or 240V charger, no problem there.

Is this for use with a lead acid vehicle? If so, the white and black wires
need a temperature sensor.

Email me offlist and I'll get you what you need.



> James Massey <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > G'day All
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> James Massey wrote:
> 
> > I bought a (new) Delta-Q charger for what seems to be a good
> > price - US$200 (plus freight) from an Ebay vendor. Model
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Concerning the 922-7200 charger specifically:

If you need the 10pin and 8pin connector (or one of the remote LED's for
charging status), let me know. I'm ordering a few extra since it seems
people are buying this charger. My buddy and another guy I know bought this
and are getting the connectors. Contact me ASAP.
Contact me here for price and availability:
http://blog.evfr.net/?page_id=85


Regards,
Travis Gintz
www.manzanitamicro.com
www.elithion.com
www.evfr.net







> James Massey <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > G'day All
> >
> ...


----------

